# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Windchill

## Redaktion

Winchill ist das durch Wind verstrkte Temperaturempfinden, im besonderen von Klte. Wind lsst ein feuchtes Material schneller trockenen, dabei entsteht Verdunstungsklte. Das ist der Grund, warum sich Surfanzge aus doppeltkaschiertem Neopren vor allem bei Wind klter anfhlen.

----------

